# Recommend me some GOOD, !!ORIGINAL!! fantasy



## stupid_dream (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay, recommend me some good, ORIGINAL fantasy besides J.R.R. Tolkien (who I despise) and George R.R. Martin. Don't recommend me Ray Bradbury or J.K. Rowling (I have already read a good majority of their stuff.)


----------



## blademasterzzz (Mar 26, 2007)

Roger Zelazny, the Amber Chronicles.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2007)

How do we know you'll like what we recommend? Go look in your local book store or library and flick through the books in the Fantasy section. Choose something that appeals and hope for the best.

Cheers,
Omni


----------



## Banzai (Mar 26, 2007)

Stephen Donaldson, perhaps? What do you mean by original?


----------



## deviger (Mar 26, 2007)

I would give China Melville a try.  Forgive me if I misspelled his name.


----------



## kerr511 (Mar 27, 2007)

Robin Hobb, everything she has written is pure art.
Read the Farseer Trilogy first.

Obviously Magician by Raymond E Feist.

The Redemption of Althalus by David and Leigh Eddings is one of the best written stories I have read.


----------



## Dephere (Mar 27, 2007)

Other than George RR Martin and Steven Erikson I don't even bother with fantasy anymore. I can't seem to keep myself occupied with the stories.

But George and Steven have intricate worlds that I enjoy.


----------



## Banzai (Mar 27, 2007)

I suppose you could count Anne McCaffrey's _Dragonriders of Pern_ series. Technically it is science fiction, but it is one of the geneses of the whole dragonriders fad.


----------



## chris54321 (Mar 27, 2007)

To be honest, I thought Magician was poor and amateurish. Obviously read Pullman's His Dark Materials trilogy if you haven't already. I think they're some of the best fantasy I've read in a long time (they're not high fantasy, obviously).


----------



## Minka (Mar 28, 2007)

"The Cup of the World" by John Dickinson. It's not well heard of, but it's a very dark and gothic fantasy that's beautifully written.


----------



## Uriah (Mar 28, 2007)

Robert E Howard & David Gemmel


----------



## Due on Maple Street (Mar 28, 2007)

David Gemmel's where it's at. But for good original fantasy the likes you have not read pick up China Mieville's The Scar or Perdido Street Station. They both start off a little slow, but by the time you close the last page you should be sufficiently impressed.


----------



## Viqto (Mar 28, 2007)

Scar Night

It's weird but a good story.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't like China Meiville. I read The Scar, and it was a little painful.

I really like George Martin and Steven Erikson. R Scott Bakkar is also in their league I think in terms of world building. These three are at the top of my list I think (I'm reading A storm of swords part 2 at the moment - Robb Stark! WTF?).

I wouldn't call Feist or Gemmell original, though I enjoy them both. I think David Gemmell was among the best (and most prolific) writers of heroic fiction around. What discourages me about reading him now is that I don't know where to start. While his books are often related (eg the Drenai novels, or the Druss stories) there are a sufficient number of standalone books. It's all very confusing.


----------



## Kane (Mar 28, 2007)

> I really like George Martin and Steven Erikson. R Scott Bakkar is also in their league I think in terms of world building. These three are at the top of my list I think (I'm reading A storm of swords part 2 at the moment - Robb Stark! WTF?).



I'm reading Bakker's trilogy right now... what's A Storm of Swords part two?  I've never heard of it. 

Oh, and stupid, if you don't like Martin I don't know who I'd recommend, unless it'd be some of that D&D stuff that gets churned out every month, or maybe Eragon.


----------



## Logos (Mar 28, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0440238609/?tag=writingforu06-20

Philip Pullman "The Golden Compass," "The Subtle Knife," and "The Amber Spyglass" are not very well known, but are some of the best fantasy novels ever written - they are the anti-Chronicles of Narnia, Pullman has written several essays on how the forcefully religious overtones in C.S. Lewis's books were crippling to his story telling (essentially it was just thinly veiled preaching). This book:http://www.amazon.com/dp/0375831444/?tag=writingforu06-20 was written about his series. There is also a movie forthcoming, for those of you who like to tell your friends that the book was better.


----------



## Talia_Brie (Mar 29, 2007)

Kane said:
			
		

> I'm reading Bakker's trilogy right now... what's A Storm of Swords part two? I've never heard of it.


 
It might have just happened in Australia, but Martin's books have been published like this:

1. Game of Thrones
2. Clash of Kings
3. A Storm of Swords part one - Steel and Snow
4. A Storm of Swords part two - blood and gold.
5. A Feast for Crows


----------



## Kane (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, must have... A Storm of Swords here only came in one book, with no sub-title.


----------



## ArcticJill (Mar 30, 2007)

*'Cotton Wool World' by Anna Westwood* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		Hi All,
I have just finished reading the above title which I found on the off chance at Amazon. Had no idea what it would be like but was looking for a new author to read. It's an incredable book which made me open my eyes and look at my life! The story follows a woman, disillusioned with what society expects of her and is written in a really unusual way, it sort of has a plot but follows the disjointed thought patterns that occur to the central character during the course of a flight. It is engaging and funny and full of risky issues some writers would be unsure of tackling. It is a book I wouldn't recommend to the faint of heart or strictly religious as it may be taken a touch offensively but it is an honest, original and unparalled work in my opinion. A real refreshing chance but one which may make you sit up and take notice of your own situation!
Jill.


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2007)

It seems odd that someone would sign up with a writing forum and straight away post in a couple of threads plugging a book on Amazon. What relationship are you to the author, if any?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## christinec1 (Mar 30, 2007)

kerr511 said:
			
		

> Robin Hobb, everything she has written is pure art.
> Read the Farseer Trilogy first.
> 
> 
> ...


couldnt reallty get into robin hobb...no particular reason

redeemption of althalus is fantastic ive read it aout 10 times now...never get bored...


----------



## Banzai (Mar 30, 2007)

Logos said:
			
		

> Philip Pullman "The Golden Compass," "The Subtle Knife," and "The Amber Spyglass" are not very well known


 
Do you think so? I would have said they were _very_ well known. He has won numerous awards for them, and I don't know many people who haven't read them. Perhaps it is just famous in Britain. Still very good, though, even if the first one, 'Northern Lights' (which was published as 'The Golden Compass' in the US, I think), was rather slow to get started.


----------



## Due on Maple Street (Mar 30, 2007)

Most of Gemmel's work stands alone by itself. True reading it in order can sometimes give you a better sense of history most of it still stands on its own. Most of them aren't continuations of this set of characters or another, just set in the same historical line. Such as the drenai saga isn't one story just a set of stories in the same world and backdrop. I've read just about all of his stuff that I've found. He one of my favorites along with David Eddings, Feist, Mieville, and the grandaddy of it all Fritz Lieber. Big fan of the Gray Mouser.


----------



## Lyonidus (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree with kerr551, raymond e feist and robin hobb are musts but also try wizards first rule, i cant remember the author at the moment but its very good.


----------



## DaBags311 (Apr 8, 2007)

Orson Scott Card the _Alvin Maker_ series. Alternate American frontier with folk magic and an emphasis on character development along with an epic story. Although I enjoyed _Enders Game_, and _Enders Shadow_ even more, I really think Orson came into his own writing Alvin Maker. It just seems like a much more mature work.

Oh, and if you don't enjoy _A Song of Ice and Fire_ that's fine, it's not for everybody, but if you try and tell me GRRM isn't a very very good writer then there we must disagree.


----------



## Cy Skywalker (Apr 11, 2007)

Logos said:
			
		

> they are the anti-Chronicles of Narnia, Pullman has written several essays on how the forcefully religious overtones in C.S. Lewis's books were crippling to his story telling (essentially it was just thinly veiled preaching).


 
As if Pullman killing off the Supreme Being (or whatever he called him) in the Lyra books wasn't thinly veiled anti-religion preaching?

I liked that series a lit, but the way he pulled the theology into it didn't seem any more subtle than what Lewis did.

If you like modern fantasy go for Jim Butchers's Dresden Files series (the first one is Storm Front) or Charles deLint's books, any. Those two things have very different atmospheres to them, so look and see which looks interesting.

Redemption of Althalus got boring to me. It was written so detatched, I couldn't get into the characters.

A Cavern of Black Ice by J.V. Jones.


----------



## bob rulz (Apr 14, 2007)

Lyonidus said:
			
		

> I agree with kerr551, raymond e feist and robin hobb are musts but also try wizards first rule, i cant remember the author at the moment but its very good.


 
That would be Terry Goodkind, the first book in his Sword of Truth series. I haven't read any of it myself, but several of my friends have praised it (at least the first few books in the series).


----------



## Lolita Jayne Scarlet (Apr 18, 2007)

I haven't seen it previously mentioned, but Maggie Furey, her Artifacts of Power series. I personally love the series (what I've read so far) the only thing about the series that bugs me any is the spelling and grammar here and there. I think it's a great story though!

xx Lola


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Apr 23, 2007)

Neil Gaiman's Neverwhere and American Gods is amazing. His fantasy just isn't the typical stuff. Bloody insane, what that man can write.


----------



## Svalbard (May 5, 2007)

Have to say as others have already, Steven Erikson, you will not get anything as original as his world.

George R.R. Martin, and as Talia said, WTF about Robb Stark. George really likes to upset his reader. Refreshing.

But the all time fav. and the one for easy reading and great cliches, it has to be David Gemmell.

Honourable mentions go to Tad Williams and R.Scott Bakker.


----------



## ManaCorp (May 6, 2007)

kerr511 said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Obviously Magician by Raymond E Feist.



Damn it's already taken, well there goes my help... :cyclops:


----------



## martlet (May 16, 2007)

Hi,

a few fantasy writers you might like :

- Jeff VanderMeer (a little like china miéville, but writes much better IMHO). Try City of Saints and Madmen.
- Catherynne M. Valente. The Orphan's Tales is awesome. Great prose, great fairy tale stories.
- Jeffrey Ford's short story collections : The fantasy writer's assistant, and The Empire of Ice Cream.

In the epic genre, Greg Keyes is quite good ([SIZE=-1]Kingdom of Thorn and Bone) if you like multiple POV series (Martin, Erikson, Bakker).

For [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]good standalone books, [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]you should check out Guy Gavriel Kay (The Lions of Al-Rassan is my favorite of his, Tigana is good too).

Hope that helps !
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ghost.X (May 16, 2007)

Harry Turtledove and his Darkness series?


----------



## PageOfCups (Mar 18, 2008)

James Clemens is an excellent writer. His Banned and the Banished series (starting with Wit'ch Fire) are probably the best I've ever read. Robin Hobb is also a genius.

And is anything in fantasy original anymore? While it's my favourite genre it does just seem like most of it is an authors (occasionally) unique take on an already existing concept.


----------



## RainyDayNinja (Mar 18, 2008)

You could try "Monster Hunter International" by Larry Correia. It's kind of an occultish action story, but elves and orcs make an appearance (though not as you usually see them). He self-published it, and you can read the first chapter on his blog. I read the entire second half of it for most of the day when I should have been doing homework instead.


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 19, 2008)

Anything by Lucius Shepard, The Tales of the Otori, by Lian Hearn (5 books in total), and The Wandering Unicorn by Manuel Mujica Láinez.


----------



## RomanticRose (Mar 19, 2008)

Neil Gaiman's _American Gods_

I liked it and I normally am not a big fan of fantasy.


----------



## seigfried007 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll ditto Robin Hobb. Farseer and Tawny Man trilogies were both excellent, though I haven't read her other stuff.

Garth Nix, Sabriel, I liked though I've heard the others in that series were crap. The notion of using bells as weapons and binding devices was intriguing to no end for me.

I'd steer clear of Feist and Salvatore. Feist is all elves and magic and dying dragons and I just couldn't get into past the Magician books. Salvatore... well, Dark Elf trilogy is the only thing that can be read as well as used as a doorstop or even--dare I say it--construction.

I'm not a fan of His Dark Materials. The whole point of the series was to choke the reader with anti-God sentiment and that's exactly what it did. I thought that message got old really fast (on account of its being hammered into my skull) and that many of the characters were boring, selfish and rather pointless. I liked the first book mostly because of Iorek. Many of the magic items I found intriguing (far more so than magic swords and armor and rings). In short, numerous nifty world-building tricks but I came away feeling like I'd been yelled at by a writer that knew of no such thing as subtlety and just wanted to kill God. At that point, it sadly devolved into sigh-worthy adolescent ranting rather than good fiction.

Perhaps you might try old-fashioned horror (Poe, Lovecraft) or science fiction (McCaffrey, Orson Scott Card) to get your jollies.


----------



## Normski (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally I cannot stand Eddings. One good story re-written many times imvho.

Good fantasy is like sex. what turns you on may have the opposite effect on 90% of the population. Donadlson's first series was excellent. The Camber of Culdi (Derynni ?) series was well done as well, but is dated now. Salvatori first efforts I liked, but only as light reading.

The Mega-Series, Sword of Truth and Wheel of Time both very good to start with, but losst their eway in the last couple of books.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Mar 23, 2008)

Normski "Deryni".  A decent series, and not of the usual D&D type, but there're some annoying religious aspects, usual repression of witches by the Church.


----------



## Tiamat (Mar 24, 2008)

Even though this is an old thread, here's my two cents.

The Dragon Jousters series by Mercedes Lackey.  I haven't read the fourth (last) book yet, but the first three were fantastic.

Also, The Sword, The Ring, and The Chalice by Deborah Chester is a worthwhile read.


----------



## Stewart (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's something that may interest you. There's a publisher in the UK called Dedalus Books and they have the following series of books:

The Dedalus Book Of Polish Fantasy
The Dedalus Book Of Greek Fantasy
The Dedalus Book Of Finnish Fantasy
The Dedalus Book Of Dutch Fantasy
The Dedalus Book Of Austrian Fantasy
The Dedalus Book Of Spanish Fantasy
The Dedalus Book Of Portuguese Fantasy
Obviously, they aren't novels but anthologised collections of short stories from various world cultures, but surely within them there has to be a wider variation on the definition of fantasy than the usual sword and sorcery nonsense.


----------



## Monkuta (Mar 30, 2008)

I suggest the Ranger's Apprentice series written by John Flanagan.

There are four books released in the states right now. More in Australia because that's where Mr. Flanagan lives.

It's a great series which could, for the most part, be described as fantasy. Very little magic is involved, but it does take place in a medieval setting in a land that doesn't actually exist.
Check it out.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Apr 10, 2008)

Eye of God trilogy by John Marco. It's about this special amulet called the Eye of God. I haven't gotten too far in it, but it's so amazing as a fantasy, check it out!


----------



## Sam (Apr 10, 2008)

John J. Nance - _Blackout, Pandora's Clock. 

_Tom Clancy -_ Without Remorse, Clear and Present Danger. _


----------



## A-L (Apr 11, 2008)

I greatly enjoyed Martin's. (Awaiting the next one) Recently I have put down Fiests for a while, though I really do like his series. I am reading the third book in Erikson's series so far _Memories of Ice _which I find to be one of the most amazing fantasy novels I've ever read. Robin Hobb was great though I only read the Farseer trilogy (I think there were three?) and John Marco's Eye of god stuff is decent (I say this because it tends to get really dry sometimes, though he opens really well). I personally cannot stand the Wheel of time series I nearly puked trying to pick them up, but I do like Goodkind and I also really enjoyed China Meivilles novels so far.


----------



## jon_snow (Apr 13, 2008)

I personally like the Death Gate Cycle by Weis and Hickman. 

Also, (its YA), but the Bartimaeus Trilogy's pretty good.

Tolkien and despise in the same sentence....blasphemy!


----------



## RebelGoddess (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope this hasn't been mentioned yet (I'm in too much of a rush to read all the prior posts, LOL). 

The Golden Ass by Apuleius (Also called The Metamorphoses)

It's a pretty old story, from roughly 160AD, but it's really interesting and funny.

I had to read it for a Fantasy Lit class for college and I enjoyed it.

The basic story is that this guy, Lucius, gets turned into a donkey and accidentily gets stuck that way; it's the story of him being passed from owner to owner as he learns all their stories and tries to become human again.

It's definitely not your average boring, old Greek book:

There's blood, sex, and a whole lot of debauchery.

Racheal

Oh, and a few less original ideas for you:

The Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka

Jekyll and Hyde by Stevenson

The Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice

The Lord of the Ring books and The Hobbit

I Am Legend by Richard Matheson


----------



## terion (Apr 21, 2008)

Jim Butcher's Codex Alera series.  Lost Roman Legion meets Pokemon (seriously).  Also his Dresden Files series for some modern fantasy.

Anything Neil Gaiman is worth a read (and usually fantasy - Good Omens, Stardust, Neverwhere, American Gods, Anansi Boys, Sandman).  Also Terry Pratchet's Discworld (who also co-authored Good Omens) is worth reading for fantasy and humor.


----------



## buyjupiter03 (Apr 22, 2008)

I like my light and fluffy fantasy, so it really doesn't matter to me if it's a little on the unoriginal side.

However, "original" stories and perhaps obvious rec's:
Pratchett's Discworld series.
The 13 and 1/2 Lives of Capt. Blue Bear (Rumo, I think)--He's written several others, but that's the only one I've personally read.
Any of the "Chicks in Chainmail" books (ed. Esther Friesner)
Any Esther Friesner (she'll be a bit hard to find as most of her stuff is out of print, but amazon has a bit).
Any of the anthologies edited by Datlow and Windling (re-tellings of fairy tales, but in very different and unusual ways, good way to get introduced to new authors without having to buy a whole lot of books).
Tanith Lee, very dark English writer.

And, am I the only one having a hard time wrapping my head around the Clancy recc's? I mean, any story that's made up *could* classify as fantasy...was there a special reason why you said so Sam?


----------



## seigfried007 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oo, I read Tanith Lee's Black Unicorn in the sixth grade and thought it was very interesting (love to get another copy). Peeve rocked.


----------



## jdsd (Apr 24, 2008)

I would suggest the Robert Jordan series 'The wheel of time'.

The first book is called 'The Eye of the World'.



A review of this book by _Pittsburgh Press_ : _'Jordan writes with the stark vision of light and darkness, and sometimes a childish sense of wonder, that permeates J.R.R Tolkien's works. His style is undebatably his own.'_


Jordan died in '07, his final book in the series is being written by another author. I can't remember his name...


----------



## Percible Dryke (May 7, 2008)

The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch. An excellent debut novel, probably my favorite new fantasy of the year. Very cool plot and story. Highly reccomended.


----------



## Lontepark (Jun 19, 2008)

Good and Original? What about Eregon?

....

BWAHAHAAHA, I'm sorry I can't say that with a straight face.


----------



## edropus (Jun 19, 2008)

Read Neil Stephenson's Baroque Cycle.  This is historical fiction, written in the early days of America.  There's no magic, but there's a whole lot of alchemy.  Everything is, at least mostly, believable, but it toes the fantasy line.  Excellent reading.


----------



## Wintermute (Jun 19, 2008)

I recommend James Clemens' _Godslayer_ series. The most original magic system I've ever read.


----------



## Dancer Preston (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd always recommend Mercedes Lackey's Elemental Masters series, which are historical fantasy retellings of classic European fairy tales. And if you like those you might as well read her Five Hundred Kingdom novels, which are fantasy retellings, but not historical; instead, they take place in another world (but I haven't read these myself). 

Piers Anthony's Xanth series is always fun.


----------



## Coiled Flame (Jun 21, 2008)

Mercedes Lackey - Joust, Alta, Sanctuary (don't bother with Aerie)
Robert Jordan - The Wheel of Time
GRRM - ASOIAF (yes, this has been said. Still, I love him for his willingness to kill off major characters such as RS and CS)


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 11, 2008)

not sure if it counts as 'original,' but I like Holly Black. can't say you will, but there it is.


----------



## Chirios (Jul 11, 2008)

George RR Martin - A Song of Ice and Fire
Joe Abercrombie - The First Law
R Scott Baker - The Prince of Nothing
Scott Lynch - The Lies of Locke Lamora


----------



## moderan (Jul 12, 2008)

Robert Holdstock's Mythago Wood and sequels
Patrick Rothfuss' The Name of the Wind
Norton Juster-the Phantom Tollbooth


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Jul 12, 2008)

Cy Skywalker said:


> If you like modern fantasy go for Jim Butchers's Dresden Files series (the first one is Storm Front) or Charles deLint's books, any. Those two things have very different atmospheres to them, so look and see which looks interesting.



Yeah! Another Charles de Lint fan! I highly recommend him also, along with Elizabeth Haydon, Tamora Pierce, and Ursula K. Le Guin.


----------



## OtherWorlds (Jul 13, 2008)

Robin Hobb's "Farseer" trilogy about a young assassin-in-training is my all time favorite fantasy series. Anything by Juliett Marilier is good too, if you like your fantasy with a more romantic twist.


----------



## Sayuri (Jul 16, 2008)

_The Secrets of Jin-Shei_, by Alma Alexander.


----------



## lisajane (Jul 16, 2008)

Chris Wooding - The Braided Path trilogy


----------



## Lyonidus (Aug 20, 2008)

I actually have to rant about this book somewhere and here seemed a good place as i can also help someone. 

The first law series by joe abercrombie is possibly some of the best fantasy i have read in a very long time.
I really love fantasy and have read rather alot but this has something different about it. It's almost like terry pratchett but far, far darker. 

i highly recommend this to anyone and everyone, it's well worth it with the fourth book due for release next year.


----------



## Coiled Flame (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me something similar, and just as good as, The Wheel of Time or the Song of Ice and Fire?


----------



## Sir Twilight (Sep 17, 2008)

seigfried007 said:


> I'd steer clear of Salvatore. Salvatore... well, Dark Elf trilogy is the only thing that can be read as well as used as a doorstop or even--dare I say it--construction.



I DEFINITELY do not agree with that. R. A. Salvatore is amazing, his stories are really deep. Though they definitely seem as though they are pulled straight from D & D... I love them.

I recommend Garth Nix's Keys to the Kingdom series... that is really well-written as well.

My absolute favorite author lately is Terry Brooks and his Shannara series. They are some of the most in-depth, serious, and FANTASTIC books I've read.


----------



## seigfried007 (Sep 17, 2008)

well, I'm glad you like him, Sir Twilight. I'm glad you think he's deep too, even if I couldn't see it with a microscope. Too D&D and magic items and ripping off of other people's worlds and generic fantasy for me. 

Garth Nix's Sabriel I have read though I heard the other books in the series blew chunks by comparison to that fabulous debut. 

Orson Scott card is good. I've heard good things about C. J. Cherryh too but I couldn't get into the one book of hers I picked up. But I'm still enamored of Robin Hobb (two books into the Liveship Traders trilogy and still waiting on that guy from Amazon.com to send me the last one  )


----------



## deviger (Sep 18, 2008)

I would recommend anything Neil Gaiman.  Brilliant.  Most of all, his writing is fun.


----------

